# Any luck mainlining?



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2022)

Just cut 10” off the tops of two of my out of control clones to try the main line thing.  Had to smoke a fatty before doing the cut as this was a drastic move for me. Haven’t even got rid of the cut off section as it is a beautiful arrangement in my kitchen for now. They had uneven nodes and unlike my seed grow are a bastard to manage. Don’t think clones are my gig at this point but time will tell I guess depending on their outcome. I need to maintain them under a plant light while waiting for their turn in the tent so out of control vegetation was not an option. Any of y’all tried this mainlining? Any luck with it using Crazy clones?


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2022)

Ouch.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Ouch.


I know right?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2022)

Why didn't you just top it? That's a deep cut.


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2022)

She will make a nice mother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

Clone the section you cut off if you have it in water
You can clone in any loosely packed material (soil with perlite, ) 
It will be a good learning experience too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Why didn't you just top it? That's a deep cut.


I have 8 clones taken from two strains from my first grow now in week 6 of flower in the tent all of which are growing differently. The two plants I decided to mainline were extra stretchy and lanky under the same colored lights as the others. All the plants are healthy. I’ve been topping and fimming all the plants except for the little bonsai looking one to keep their canopy under control. If it were the right time of year, I would put the to lanky ones outside and just let them go crazy but to cold outside here for that yet. So since I had time, decided to mainline them after reading about managing uneven nodes which is driving me crazy on these clones…. I figured I would try this method on two plants and yes this was drastic I know but was required for the mainline technique. Just wondering if anyone here has tried the mainlining thing. FYI got new seeds in this week for spring grow. excited to get started with another seed grow than these clones…
picture of my kitchen bouquet…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just cut 10” off the tops of two of my out of control clones to try the main line thing.  Had to smoke a fatty before doing the cut as this was a drastic move for me. Haven’t even got rid of the cut off section as it is a beautiful arrangement in my kitchen for now. They had uneven nodes and unlike my seed grow are a bastard to manage. Don’t think clones are my gig at this point but time will tell I guess depending on their outcome. I need to maintain them under a plant light while waiting for their turn in the tent so out of control vegetation was not an option. Any of y’all tried this mainlining? Any luck with it using Crazy clones?View attachment 285391




that is not a problem…..those two main stems will soon be 4 stems and those 4 will be 8 really fast…16 , 32 , 64 and next thing you know that plant will be a huge bush

a friend , Skitty , takes humongous clones that size ….it sure cuts down on the veg time and they are ready to flip very fast

so are you going to root those clones in that vase?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2022)

Interesting. Never seen that done before.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that is not a problem…..those two main stems will soon be 4 stems and those 4 will be 8 really fast…16 , 32 , 64 and next thing you know that plant will be a huge bush
> 
> a friend , Skitty , takes humongous clones that size ….it sure cuts down on the veg time and they are ready to flip very fast
> 
> so are you going to root those clones in that vase?


I hope you are right about a big bushy plant. Had not planned to clone the two 10” tops as I only have limited grow space (2x4 tent and one corner in MBR with grow light also small clone area only 10” high not tall enough to support a 10” clone ) and am anxious to start my new dosido seeds for spring. I just put them in a little spigot water in a glass to enjoy them for a bit longer before I threw them out. Kinda like better than roses right?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

I see where see is going


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Interesting. Never seen that done before.











						Mainlining Cannabis: Easy-to-Follow Guide
					

Are you considering mainlining your cannabis plant? Read and click this post to learn useful strategies in cultivating.



					www.growingmarijuanatips.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

He grows some nice plants


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> He grows some nice plants



Yes he has inspired me now. If I see that this is working, I may chop down a couple more (after a nice buzz of course) and give them a go like this in the tent when it’s their turn. I’ll keep y’all posted if it works.  (Or if it doesn’t too) Still if anyone has had luck with this, please respond with any tips that may help me along the way.


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Interesting. Never seen that done before.


That is what I do.  Top then fim top . Gives me 8 tops.  But NOT like shown above.   Can you say POPCORN buds.


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2022)

Fimming is another HST technique used to increase yield that is similar to topping, but not quite the same. *The objective is still to increase the number of main colas.* But instead of doubling down, fimming can give rise to 4+ new top colas. This technique is highly recommended for micro-growers with perhaps just 1-2 plants.


Secondary shoots are juiced with the growth hormone that previously would have been used to develop the main stem. However, most growers report that fimming is slightly less effective at reducing stretching than topping. A fimmed cannabis plant can still grow rather tall, albeit with far more top colas.

*WHEN TO FIM CANNABIS*

Wait until your plant has developed *3–5 nodes* before you FIM it. Like with topping, performing the procedure too early will shock the plant and slow down the growth of your seedling. You should only FIM plants during the vegetative phase to allow plants to focus all of their energy on bud production during the flowering stage. If you want to train your plant during this time, try gentle techniques such as low-stress training (LST).

*HOW TO FIM MARIJUANA*

*Fimming involves pinching or cutting off around 75% of the tip of a plant.* The very word FIM stands for “f*ck I missed”, and hints at how sloppy the technique appears. It looks as though the grower messed up their topping attempt! Looks aside, it’s an extremely simple and effective technique.


Grab the tip of your plant and gently elongate the growth with one hand. Use a pair of clean scissors to snip about 75% of the top. You'll be left with a small turf of growth that will eventually give life to four colas.







I am flushing a couple of plants right now.  I will take a picture of one of them shortly and show the results of fim topping vs a main stem.  No topping at all. 

This gives a good yield and I can control the height of plants in my tent.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Fimming is another HST technique used to increase yield that is similar to topping, but not quite the same. *The objective is still to increase the number of main colas.* But instead of doubling down, fimming can give rise to 4+ new top colas. This technique is highly recommended for micro-growers with perhaps just 1-2 plants.
> 
> 
> Secondary shoots are juiced with the growth hormone that previously would have been used to develop the main stem. However, most growers report that fimming is slightly less effective at reducing stretching than topping. A fimmed cannabis plant can still grow rather tall, albeit with far more top colas.
> ...


I do the same, I tried to do manifolding and could not get the right handle on it


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2022)

I have never heard of mainlining or manifold techniques. But I have always topped at 10 to 12" and fim topped a couple of weeks before flipping to flower.  Pic coming....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Fimming is another HST technique used to increase yield that is similar to topping, but not quite the same. *The objective is still to increase the number of main colas.* But instead of doubling down, fimming can give rise to 4+ new top colas. This technique is highly recommended for micro-growers with perhaps just 1-2 plants.
> 
> 
> Secondary shoots are juiced with the growth hormone that previously would have been used to develop the main stem. However, most growers report that fimming is slightly less effective at reducing stretching than topping. A fimmed cannabis plant can still grow rather tall, albeit with far more top colas.
> ...


Yes, I both fimmed and topped the mothers of these girls with a beautiful even canopy loaded with buds now. These clones didn’t fim or top that easy although I’m still working with the others in this group to try and get the best canopy I can out of them. The uneven nodes on these clones don’t provide as many bud sites as the seeded plants did. I’m still trying tho and am also trying this mainlining manifold project to see if if I can make it happen too.


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2022)

Finally got around to taking a picture.  This Is Gold Digger approximately 2 weeks from harvest.  This plant would have grown to over 6' tall if I hadn't topped and then Fim topped here.  8 colas pretty much even canopy across the top.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

Pretty looks like you even shined the fans for us, nice powder


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2022)

pute said:


> View attachment 285400
> 
> 
> Finally got around to taking a picture.  This Is Gold Digger approximately 2 weeks from harvest.  This plant would have grown to over 6' tall if I hadn't topped and then Fim topped here.  8 colas pretty much even canopy across the top.


Very nice. 8 colas all healthy size too. I had good luck with fimming the mother plants grown from seed lots of tops double heads all over the place still gonna try to make a few more cola spots on the other clones. Nic pic


----------



## spunom (Jan 6, 2022)

I have been studying main-lining andam going to attempt it on my current grow. The just germinated, so I haven't started yet.

Main-lining works best with from seed plants, but can work with clones as well. It just requires some additional training. I found an article on growweedeasy in which Nugbuckets details these steps.

Here's the link if you're interested









						Main-Lining Tutorial: How to Use Clones | Grow Weed Easy
					

Learn how to main-line marijuana plants started from clones.




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 7, 2022)

spunom said:


> I have been studying main-lining andam going to attempt it on my current grow. The just germinated, so I haven't started yet.
> 
> Main-lining works best with from seed plants, but can work with clones as well. It just requires some additional training. I found an article on growweedeasy in which Nugbuckets details these steps.
> 
> ...


I read this prior to chopping two of my unruly clones. I already ruined one of them trying to bend down the dominate side as this article suggests and breaking it. Gonna leave the other alone till she gets more growth


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I read this prior to chopping two of my unruly clones. I already ruined one of them trying to bend down the dominate side as this article suggests and breaking it. Gonna leave the other alone till she gets more growth


Never tried this but always wanted to


----------



## spunom (Jan 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Never tried this but always wanted to
> View attachment 285730


I did this on my first LST. I topped the end right about step 7. I was under CFLs in miracle grow so only got about 2 lids dry. It works well tho.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2022)

I did that in my Garden outside once. I grew Pineapple Express and kept it down at a 10" high and ran it below my other veggies where you couldn't see it. I'll see if I can find pics of it later. It was cool as hell. Had all kinds of Bud Sites.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

I often wondered if it would affect yield and take much longer to harvest?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

The only way I can see that I can grow sativa is a similar method, but weaving it around and round a scrog net. Have some 5alive seeds, in fact a bunch of them. It sounds great, but is sativa dominate. 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> The only way I can see that I can grow sativa is a similar method, but weaving it around and round a scrog net. Have some 5alive seeds, in fact a bunch of them. It sounds great, but is sativa dominate.
> 
> Bubba


Ever see someone grow out a giant trellis plant


----------



## gmo (Jan 7, 2022)

I've had mixed results.  I think it's all about timing.  Personally, I prefer topping and training as I see better results.


----------



## spunom (Jan 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I did that in my Garden outside once. I grew Pineapple Express and kept it down at a 10" high and ran it below my other veggies where you couldn't see it. I'll see if I can find pics of it later. It was cool as ****. Had all kinds of Bud Sites.


How long did it get?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Didn't measure. There were several limbs growing along the ground in different directions. They were growing in between rows of veggies such as peppers, tomatoes, squash and etc. I kept them staked down where they were about 10" off the ground.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

pute said:


> View attachment 285400
> 
> 
> Finally got around to taking a picture.  This Is Gold Digger approximately 2 weeks from harvest.  This plant would have grown to over 6' tall if I hadn't topped and then Fim topped here.  8 colas pretty much even canopy across the top.


I grew a plant named Super Cheese by Attitude seeds
Look just like that , was excellent smoke , wish I had more


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Never tried this but always wanted to
> View attachment 285730


I did this for my very first grow, if <iframe width="640" height="480" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen src="grow journal  by  - GrowDiaries"></iframe> heres a video. Its the last 2 or 3 plants in the video, its really really easy. Just be prepared for it not being a perfect circle but close enough, Just feed them lots of calmag and slica and take it slow. Once bent over you''ll notice the top try ing to shoot out of the pot, just bend it a little bit and stake it down and keep repeating it until you tie everything down. I use stakes at first so I can adjust them as needed. I had to do my first super cropping last week. Talk about nervous, but it was do or die, they were outgrowing the tent so I had to break them 90 degrees and they did just fine


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Mine wasn't in a circle. It was more like a snake slithering around in my garden.


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Mine wasn't in a circle. It was more like a snake slithering around in my garden.


Mine too but it worked


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

RonnieB said:


> I did this for my very first grow, if <iframe width="640" height="480" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen src="grow journal  by  - GrowDiaries"></iframe> heres a video. Its the last 2 or 3 plants in the video, its really really easy. Just be prepared for it not being a perfect circle but close enough, Just feed them lots of calmag and slica and take it slow. Once bent over you''ll notice the top try ing to shoot out of the pot, just bend it a little bit and stake it down and keep repeating it until you tie everything down. I use stakes at first so I can adjust them as needed. I had to do my first super cropping last week. Talk about nervous, but it was do or die, they were outgrowing the tent so I had to break them 90 degrees and they did just fine


Hey Buddie Welcome Back
Do you have any pics of that plant while training


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Yeah Ronnie I actually thought it was cool as hell not to mention all the bud sites.


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hey Buddie Welcome Back
> Do you have any pics of that plant while training


.click the link, its the bright green plants near the end of the video...look closely at the stalks


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 8, 2022)

https://media.growdiaries.com/static/post/video/50667/61228_rocbud-purple-roc-f1-northern-cheese-haze-gorilla-glue-auto-grow-journal-by-ronnieb_cnv.mp4


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hey Buddie Welcome Back
> Do you have any pics of that plant while training





ROSTERMAN said:


> Hey Buddie Welcome Back
> Do you have any pics of that plant while training


Look at the enitre grow diary..You should see them in training...hang on for link FastBuds Gorilla Glue Auto, Mephisto Genetics Northern Cheese Haze, Rocbud Purple Roc V1 grow journal week7 by RonnieB - GrowDiaries


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

RonnieB said:


> https://media.growdiaries.com/static/post/video/50667/61228_rocbud-purple-roc-f1-northern-cheese-haze-gorilla-glue-auto-grow-journal-by-ronnieb_cnv.mp4


Thks Ron Looks great Good Job
Really killing it


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hey Buddie Welcome Back
> Do you have any pics of that plant while training


Thanks for having me back too..I been busy growing a huge grow thats eating up my time


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 8, 2022)

gmo said:


> I've had mixed results.  I think it's all about timing.  Personally, I prefer topping and training as I see better results.


I got the same results with my Gorilla glue and purple roc grows...2 were tied down and 2 were lst and hst


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

RonnieB said:


> Thanks for having me back too..I been busy growing a huge grow thats eating up my time


Well dang it stick around 
We need good growers to help the new ones in training
You are always welcome Brother


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Well dang it stick around
> We need good growers to help the new ones in training
> You are always welcome Brother
> View attachment 285829


Im here not leaving


ROSTERMAN said:


> Well dang it stick around
> We need good growers to help the new ones in training
> You are always welcome Brother
> View attachment 285829


Just posted pictures


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

RonnieB said:


> Im here not leaving
> 
> Just posted pictures


Yep Very Nice are you growing as a tester for them?
I use to be part of their auto testers in another life


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep Very Nice are you growing as a tester for them?
> I use to be part of their auto testers in another life


Nah this is just me. No testing. Chemdawg, ice gushered, 3 different night owls, mephisto, purple rocketry,  runtz auto, runtz photo period gorilla cookies queens banner 3 bears on x samsuanch lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

RonnieB said:


> Nah this is just me. No testing. Chemdawg, ice gushered, 3 different night owls, mephisto, purple rocketry,  runtz auto, runtz photo period gorilla cookies queens banner 3 bears on x samsuanch lol


Those Mephisto seeds got some darn good reviews from the testers


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 8, 2022)

Check put the blueberry berry slushy nugs 1 month cured


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

RonnieB said:


> Check put the blueberry berry slushy nugs 1 month cured


Some fine looking buds Like I said enter one today for this month


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/new-2022-bud-of-the-month-for-january.80335/


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Good to have you back brother Ronnie. 
By the way your Covid thread has been very very popular. 
Oh and I had to get the fking shot because I work as a Federal Contractor. Ain't that a kick in the ass.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just cut 10” off the tops of two of my out of control clones to try the main line thing.  Had to smoke a fatty before doing the cut as this was a drastic move for me. Haven’t even got rid of the cut off section as it is a beautiful arrangement in my kitchen for now. They had uneven nodes and unlike my seed grow are a bastard to manage. Don’t think clones are my gig at this point but time will tell I guess depending on their outcome. I need to maintain them under a plant light while waiting for their turn in the tent so out of control vegetation was not an option. Any of y’all tried this mainlining? Any luck with it using Crazy clones?View attachment 285391
> 
> this is a top view of the same plant a few weeks later. She’s one of the six clones fighting for a spot in my four plant tent. Clones are very different than seeds imo anyway. I tried this as an experiment since I had extra clones to play with. Although it was a drastic thing to do, the outcome was great. I used some garden stakes to manipulate the future bud sites. It’s shorter than my other clones but she sits in a booster seat and loves the tent lights. I think I will let her hang out if she continues to behave. Two other clones in the group look like bonsai trees with nodes every 1/4 inch. Top them but they dont bush out much. Also they don’t seem to drink as much so maybe they will get the axe. Would be interesting to let them grow to see if all those nodes do something. Just thought I’d show an update of the mainlining project.


----------



## boo (Feb 2, 2022)

I though this was about another type of mainlining...I got hepC back in 72 from being foolish...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

boo said:


> I though this was about another type of mainlining...I got hepC back in 72 from being foolish...


Skinny Gals will get you everytime


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 2, 2022)

boo said:


> I though this was about another type of mainlining...I got hepC back in 72 from being foolish...


Oh not that kind of mainlining…I don’t really like the name but that’s what I found it called when you wack your big plant down to the bottom. Sorry about your bad luck in the 70s. we all have our stories from back then...


----------



## boo (Feb 2, 2022)

yeah, but I lived to tell about them...last man standing of my group of close friends...pretty nifty trick mainlining plants...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 2, 2022)

boo said:


> yeah, but I lived to tell about them...last man standing of my group of close friends...pretty nifty trick mainlining plants...


And I’m glad your around to tell about them too. Yes the mainlining thing was an experiment that I had read about when I was fed up with unruly clones. I had extra to play with so I tried it. It’s super low profiled and it appears to have a good start widening out with bud sites so I may let her stay. I have six clones in the small 2x4 tent. Two are gonna have to go. They, including this mainlined one are all fighting for their chance to stay. I think I’m gonna go with the 4 thirsty ones.


----------



## RonnieB (Feb 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good to have you back brother Ronnie.
> By the way your Covid thread has been very very popular.
> Oh and I had to get the fking shot because I work as a Federal Contractor. Ain't that a kick in the ass.


HEY BUDDY!!!!!!!!! I misssed you


----------



## RonnieB (Feb 10, 2022)

My mainlined plants are absolutely beautiful they are around week 5 of flower and stacking!!!!  Exotix Genetics OMFG = og RUNTZ X RED POP


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2022)

Good to have you back posting brother.


----------



## RonnieB (Feb 10, 2022)

Thanks a bunch ymvdy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 11, 2022)

RonnieB said:


> My mainlined plants are absolutely beautiful they are around week 5 of flower and stacking!!!!  Exotix Genetics OMFG = og RUNTZ X RED POP


How many bud sites do you have on your mainlined plants. I have one mainline clone that I’m experimenting with in early veg.


----------



## RonnieB (Feb 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How many bud sites do you have on your mainlined plants. I have one mainline clone that I’m experimenting with in early veg. View attachment 288006


I snapped one. Then saw the leaves turning up within hours so I snapped them all.  Roll the spot you're breaking between your fingers to soften it. Then just bend it slowly but firmly until it stays horizontal Then don't mess with it. It's a lot easier than u think.


----------



## RonnieB (Feb 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How many bud sites do you have on your mainlined plants. I have one mainline clone that I’m experimenting with in early veg. View attachment 288006


I'd snap these 4 sure


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 11, 2022)

RonnieB said:


> I'd snap these 4 sure


Do you mean snap as top or fim or do you mean bending them like you described as above?


----------



## RonnieB (Feb 13, 2022)

I bend them until they stay in one spot somevlb fibers snap and tear.


----------

